# Pack Mule Course with 101st Preparing to Head to AFG



## The Bread Guy (16 Dec 2009)

The pam is publicly available, BTW - download link here:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/56424.0

This, courtesy of the _Fort Campbell Courier_:


> The Afghanistan terrain can be a harsh and unforgiving obstacle for Soldiers. However, 1st Brigade Combat Team, 101st Airborne Division recently attended a pack mule training course at Fort Campbell to help combat this issue.
> 
> During the course, Soldiers were able to learn key things to look for when purchasing a pack animal, how to take care of the animal, packing the animal and warning signs.
> 
> ...



Attached photo by Spc. Richard Daniels Jr., 1st BCT

More on CAN trying (and rejecting) pack animals here:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/88896.0
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/82039.0


----------



## Jammer (16 Dec 2009)

I've heard that their instructors were asses....


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Dec 2009)

Wow, only eight minutes into the downward spiral.....  ;D


----------



## Jammer (16 Dec 2009)

Mom always said I was an overacheeever


----------



## Shec (16 Dec 2009)

The animal in the pic looks like a donkey to me, I think mules are taller.   Hope they learn how to distinguish between breeds before Honest Abdul's Premium Used Pack Mules makes donkeys out of the Yanks:

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://www.differencebetween.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/mule.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.differencebetween.net/science/nature/difference-between-donkey-and-mule/&usg=__fD0OuVdrv1Pm7B5qhjzwNKKUpfM=&h=173&w=200&sz=23&hl=en&start=18&um=1&tbnid=1z9vtz8zj1YJ7M:&tbnh=90&tbnw=104&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddonkey%2Bvs%2Bmule%26ndsp%3D20%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1


----------

